# Best.Binoculars for 3d



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Vortex Viper HD 12 x50
great quality, warranty and value
Your welcome to borrow my vortex diamandback(cheaper model)12x50s(my eyes are a little older than yours) if you want.


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

there are a lot of options with a budget up to $1000. But my personal favorite is Zen-Ray PRIME HD.

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/demo/prime-hd-1042-demo.html

They have a coupon code "PRIME" to take additional $50 off


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Went with the viper12x50s . Got I great deal on them!


----------



## MulvaneyArchery (Dec 26, 2013)

Alpen edhd 15 50. Love them


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I know you got the 12x50, but for others reading this I got a set of 10x42 Viper HDs two weeks ago and they draw in so much light it's amazing.

I thought my old Nikon 10x25 were good ones until I compared the two. The Nikons were very dark at dusk in comparison, so much so I could not make out fletchings of shot arrows at 30 yds while with the Viper HDs they were as clear as can be.

What also stuck out is the white target bags were brighter through the Viper HDs than they were with the naked eye.

I am so glad I got them. Now I look for excuses to break them out!


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Just got mine in last nite. So far im very impressed with clarity and brightness.


----------



## L8APEX1 (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was choosing a pair of binos the quality of the vortex made it a front runner, the warranty is what solidified the deal.


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

12x50 vortex razor hd is what i use....awesome glass


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ya I was looking at the razors but the price was tad much. So far really pleased with the vipers.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

Look for some used Swarovski El's


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Best can be summed up with three words. Zeiss, Leica, Swarovski. Anything else might be adequate, but these are the BEST.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Some guys must be steadier than me. 10X48 or 10X50 is all I can handled and not have a jerky view. Through Vortex into the mix.


----------



## GMC46514 (Dec 15, 2014)

Vortex Talons are fantastic. And I'm on Vortex Pro Staff.


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

zeiss


----------

